
When a Dating Dare Leads to Months of Soul Searching - ALee
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/style/modern-love-asian-racism-same-same-but-different.html
======
ALee
Hey guys - I'm the author. Rare for an asian male in tech to have an essay in
the Modern Love column - I"m sure this violates all of our standards on what
belongs on HN, but just wanted to submit it here

